# My "shame on me" HAUL! w/ Some originals.. lots of PICS!



## onionbooty (Dec 20, 2007)

So.. here I am Christmas Shopping.. and get hypnotized by MAC's bright lights.  Felt like recess all over again.  Long story short... I didn't get any presents!  Just a major haul.  shame on me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The MA was like, your reciept actually touched the floor.  lol.





Bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








in the bag... was 5 smaller bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Everything out of the bags.

So yeah, breaking it down.  
I got 10 brushes, 6 lashes and a glue, 7 palette eyeshadow pans, 4 palette blush pans, 2 blush palettes and 1 eyeshadow palette, Stylistics lighthearted thing (really heavy), Fix+, 2 plushglasses...

and drum roll.. from the Originals collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I might have to go back and get the rest... but today I got:
2x Parrot, charred, C-thru lipglass, and Twig Twig.
Oh, and a sample of every pigment/glitter of the collection.


woo hooo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and... shame on me, haha!


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 20, 2007)

awesome haul!  I did the same thing the other day, to a much lesser extent.  Went Christmas shopping, detoured at MAC, and came home with just the makeup lol.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 20, 2007)

Holy. Crap.  Can I be your best friend?  LOL.  That is some major haulage though!  Just...wow.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 20, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice Haul!


----------



## electrostars (Dec 20, 2007)

oh..i wish i had money to have a haul like that!! 
I should see if I can get samples of the pigments/glitters..the ma's at my counter like to give me samples lmao.


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 20, 2007)

wow! great haul, how much did you spend girl?


----------



## fingie (Dec 20, 2007)

Fabulous haul!


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 20, 2007)

wow awesome...awesome...what a good looking bag...mmmm.. I think I´m in love


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, uhn-uhn.....That's what we call "Showing your ass"!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 20, 2007)

wow!!!


----------



## Kurtina88 (Dec 20, 2007)

wooooooooooooooow


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a MAJOR haul!!


----------



## user68 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just wow


----------



## gitts (Dec 20, 2007)

Lord have mercy!


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 20, 2007)

WOW! You must have had a lot of fun playing!


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow.... grab bag!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 20, 2007)

Excellent haul, enjoy!


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 20, 2007)

Awsome HAUL!! i can't wait for mine next week! i always spend major money cause its lke 4 hours away from me!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 20, 2007)

now THATS a haul! enjoy


----------



## makeba (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn, You showed up and showed out for real!!!!!!  So beautiful. I cant wait to see pics of you testing things out!!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 20, 2007)

Let me wipe the drool off the screen and pick my mouth up off the floor...What a great haul....ENJOY!


----------



## n_c (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow i wanna haul like that...lucky you!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 20, 2007)

killer haul!


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 20, 2007)

NICE haul!!!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn girl!  You don't mess around!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 20, 2007)

Good Lord...now THAT'S what I call a HAUL!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL, you are awesome


----------



## Purity (Dec 20, 2007)

I want that bag  have fun playing with everything!


----------



## onionbooty (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks!  Yeah, I drove 1.5 hours to get started on my Christmas shopping and ended up with that instead.  It didn't look like that much when I took it out the bag, but it was a huge chunk of money.  I haven't got to play with anything yet... but hopefully I will soon!

Thanks for looking everyone


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Dec 20, 2007)

Great haul! I guess it's good I don't live near a MAC store. That way I can't get distracted by all the pretty makeup.


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2007)

wow!! fab haul!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 21, 2007)

shame...shame...shame...

Of course I can't say that I've never done that before, lol

GREAT haul. Gosh we're such enablers, lol.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 21, 2007)

10 brushes? wow?!


----------



## eyebrowless (Dec 21, 2007)

I thought I Hauled good.. 
THE ZONE HAS A NEW QUEEN.. but you shall rule alone..

FANTASTIC haul. I'm soooo jealous +leer+ MY pro store doesn't give glitter samples cause people "abused the privilege" or something..


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 21, 2007)

WOW! Merry Christmas to YOU! Hehe


----------



## Lexx13 (Dec 21, 2007)

NICE! SOOO jealous of you! thats ok cuz I hauled a tonn yesterday lol.


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 21, 2007)

oh my! great!


----------



## toxik (Dec 22, 2007)

wow! you just created history 

hahah j/k

how much did you spent, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## nikki (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so Jealous!!!  What a great haul!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice! I'm jealous. lol


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, great haul !! 

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 26, 2007)

wanna share? haha nice haul!


----------



## astronaut (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my godd! Were the pigments filled to the top? They should have done that considering how much you bought!


----------



## Chachababy (Jan 21, 2008)

You are so lucky you got all those pigment samples!


----------

